
Startup Governance in Silicon Savannah (The other side of the Angani story) - reubano
http://whiteafrican.com/2015/11/23/startup-governance-in-silicon-savannah/
======
reubano
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10600226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10600226)
for background (the founders' perspective).

